# Looking for the best Galveston/Freeport bay fishing guide



## jharper (Jan 30, 2019)

Trying to take some customers fishing soon looking for a good guide to put us on some trout and reds in the Galveston/Freeport areas or near by.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Steven Gremillion is your guy- 713-819-6232


----------



## Fishcamp (Jun 12, 2019)

James Harrelson 832.731.4548. Young guy who will work hard to put yo on fish.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Randall Groves is a first class guy!! Groves Guide Service - Home


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Lots of Good ones Mentioned.
BUT.....
Capt Eric Crainer, IMO, is as good as they get. 
Check out his daily FB reports of his trips.
Texas Gulf Coast Adventures.
Texas Gulf Coast Adventures


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

I second Eric Crainer. Works real hard to get you on the fish.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

photofishin said:


> Steven Gremillion is your guy- 713-819-6232


For sure Steve! Give him a call


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Derek York
Spotstalker guide, work for TWPD fisheries and know area to go to

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

The OP may want to be more specific about what he's looking for. I've been with guides that put us on fish, but had no sense of humor, others that had no patience for newbies, and some that get frustrated (even cranky) when they can't find the fish. Then there have been others where we all had a blast even though the fishing was tough.

Is your objective to catch the most fish, have the most fun, or get more business from your clients? The guy that may be great for taking out a pack of serious anglers may not be the best guy to take out a Yankee transplant and his 2 teenage kids, none of whom have ever fished the salt... 

If you're a bunch of serious anglers, I can recommend Randall Groves. He puts us on a bunch of fish each time.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Greg Verm @ fishing Galveston Texas, also has a lodge and guides out of Freeport.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Dookie Ray said:


> Randall Groves is a first class guy!! Groves Guide Service - Home


Man! That was a great trip with my big brother on the homepage. I make yearly trips with Captain Groves and now my wife joins us. It’s more like fishing with a brother/friend. Captain Groves is top notch and will also take the time to teach. Just don’t drink his Dr. Peppers!😁


----------

